# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  نظرية الوكالة الظاهرة

## هيثم الفقى

باسم الشعب
محكمة النقـــض
الدائرة المدنية
برئاسة السيد المستشار / عبدالعال السمان نائب رئيس المحكمة 
وعضوية السادة المستشارين / د . سعيد فهيم ، سعيد فوده 
ومحمد جمال الدين سليمان نواب رئيس المحكمة 
ومجدى مصطفى توفيق 
وبحضور ممثل النيابة السيد / أمل فاروق 
وأمين السر السيد / أحمد مصطفى النقيب 
فى الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بمقر المحكمة بمدينة القاهرة 
فى يوم الثلاثاء 21 من صفر سنة 1422 هـ الموافق 15 من مايو سنة 2001م 
أصدرت الحكم الآتى
فى الطاعنين المقيدين فى جدول المحكمة برقمى 5515 ، 5650 لسنة 63 ق . 
المرفوع أولهما من :
1- السيد / خليفة صديق خليفة .
2- السيدة / نبوية أحمد خليفة .
السيد / محمد صديق خليفة .
المقيمون ببندر سوهاج محافظة سوهاج .
لم يحضر أحد عن الطاعنين . 
ضد
1- السيد عبدالمنعم محمود محمد عويس .
2- السيد / أحمد محمود محمد السيد عويس . 
3- السيدة / سامية محمود محمد السيد عويس .
4- السيد / فؤاد محمود محمد السيد عويس .
5- السيد / على محمود محمد السيد عويس . 
المقيمون بشارع المنشية بسوهاج . 
6- السيد / محمد محمود صديق خليفة مقلد . 
7- السيد / قدرى محمود صديق خليفة مقلد . 
8 - السيدة / سهير محمود صديق خليفة مقلد . 
المقيمون بشارع النقراشى بسوهاج . 
لم يحضر أحد عن المطعون ضدهم .
المرفوع ثانيهما من
1- السيد / محمد محمود صديق خليفة مقلد .
2- السيد / قدرى محمد محمود صديق خليفة مقلد .
3- السيدة / سهير محمد محمود صديق خليفة مقلد .
المقيمون بشارع النقراشى بسوهاج
لم يحضر أحد عن الطاعنين 
ضد
1- السيد عبدالمنعم محمود محمد عويس .
2- السيد / أحمد محمود محمد السيد عويس . 
3- السيدة / سامية محمود محمد السيد عويس .
4- السيد / فؤاد محمود محمد السيد عويس .
5- السيد / على محمود محمد السيد عويس . 
الجميع مقيمون بشارع المنشية بسوهاج . 
لم يحضر أحد عن الطاعنين 
وقائع الطعن رقم 5515 لسنة 63 ق 
فى يوم 22/6/1993 طعن بطريق النقض فى حكم محكمة استئناف أسيوط 
( مأمورية سوهاج ) الصادر بتاريخ 26/4/1993 فى الاستئنافين رقمى 626 ، 627 سنة 66 ق وذلك بصحيفة طلب فيها الطاعنين الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه واحالة القضية إلى محكمة استئناف أسيوط ( مأمورية سوهاج ) وذلك للفصل فيها من جديد مع إلزام المطعون ضدهم المصاريف والأتعاب . 
وفى نفس اليوم أودع الطاعنين مذكرة شارحة . 
وفى 30/6/1993 أعلن المطعون عليهم من الأول حتى الخامس بصحيفة الطعن 
وفى 15/4/1997 أودع المطعون عليهم من السادس حتى الثامنة بصحيفة الطعن 
وفى 12/7/1993 أودع المطعون عليهم الثلاثة الأول مذكرة بدفاعهم طلبوا فيها رفض الطعن . 
ثم أودعت النيابة مذكرتها وطلبت فيها قبول الطعن شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً . 
وبجلسة 13/2/2001 عرض الطعن على المحكمة فى غرفة مشورة فرأت أنه جدير بالنظر فحددت لنظرة جلسة 20/3/2001 وبها سمعت الدعوى امام هذه الدائرة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة حيث صممت النيابة على ما جاء بمذكرتها والمحكمة ارجأت إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم . 
وقائع الطعن رقم 5650 لسنة 63 ق 
فى يوم 26/6/1993 طعن بطريق النقض فى حكم استئناف أسيوط ( مأمورية سوهاج ) الصادر بتاريخ 26/4/1993 فى الاستئنافين رقمى 626 ، 627 سنة 66 ق وذلك بصحيفة طلب فيها الطاعنين الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإحالة القضية إلى محكمة استئناف أسيوط ( مأمورية سوهاج وذلك للفصل فيها من جديد مع إلزام المطعون ضدهم المصاريف والأتعاب . 
وفى نفس اليوم أودع الطاعنين مذكرة شارحة . 
وفى 11/7/1993 أعلن المطعون عليهم بصحيفة الطعن . 
وفى 21/7/1993 اودع المطعون عليهم الثلاثة الأول مذكرة بدفاعهم طلبوا فيها رفض الطعن .
ثم أودعت النيابة مذكرتها وطلبت فيها قبول الطعن شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً . 
وبجلسة 13/2/2001 عرض الطعن على المحكمة فى غرفة مشورة حيث قررت المحكمة ضم هذا الطعن للطعن رقم 5515 لسنة 63 ق وحددت جلسة
20/3/2001 وبها سمعت الدعوى أمام هذه الدائرة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة حيث صممت النيابة على ما جاء بمذكرتها والمحكمة أرجأت إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم .
المحكمة
بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر / محمد جمال الدين سليمان والمرافعة وبعد المداولة . 
حيث إن الطعنين استوفيا أوضاعهما الشكلية . 
وحيث إن وقائع الطعنين 5515 ، 5650 لسنة 63 ق – على ما يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن المطعون ضدهم فى الطعنين الدعوى 1378 لسنة 1985 مدنى سوهاج الابتدائية بطلب الحكم بتثبيت ملكيتهم للأطيان المبينة بصحيفة الدعوى وعدم الاعتداد بالعقدين المسجلين رقمى 981 ، 8184 لسنة 1982 سوهاج واعتبارهما كأن لم يكونا وشطب التسجيلات والتسليم ، على سند من أنهم يمتلكون الأطيان محل النزاع وان المطعون ضده الرابع فى الطعن الأول ( الخامس فى الطعن الثانى ) باع للطاعنين تلك الأطيان بموجب عقدى البيع المسجلين سالفى البيان بصفته وكيلاً عنهم بالتوكيل رقم 791 لسنة 1976 عام سوهاج رغم أن هذا التوكيل يبيح له البيع فى الأراضى المقسمة مبانى فقط دون الأرض الزراعي فقد أقاموا الدعوى ، ندبت المحكمة خبيراً وبعد أن أودع تقريره ، أجابتهم إلى طلباتهم بحكم استأنفه الطاعنون فى الطعن الأول بالاستئناف رقم 627 ، لسنة 66 ق أسيوط ( مأمورية سوهاج ) واستأنفه الطاعنون فى الطعن الثانى أمام ذات المحكمة بالاستئناف 626 لسنة 66 ق ، ضمت المحكمة الاستئنافين وبجلسة 26/4/1993 قضت بالتأييد ، طعن الطاعنون فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض بالطعنين سالفى البيان ، ضمت المحكمة الطعنين ، وأودعت النيابة مذكرة أبدت فيها الرأى برفضها ، عرض الطعنين على المحكمة فى غرفة مشورة فحددت جلسة لنظرها وفيها التزمت النيابة رأيها . 
وحيث إن الطاعنين فى الطعنين ينعون بالسبب الأول فيهما على الحكم المطعون فيه الفساد فى الاستدلال . ذلك أن الثابت من عبارات التوكيل رقم 791 لسنة 1976 عام سوهاج الذى باع بموجبه الوكيل عن المطعون ضدهم الثلاثة الأول النزاع لهم وإن تضمن عبارة بيع الأراضى المقسمة مبانى الا انه تضمن فى نهاية عبارة " وبالجملة فى كل الحق فى بيع الأراضى مطلقا سواء أكانت مقسمه للمبانى ام كانت زراعية واذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر يكون معيبا بما يستوجب نقضه . 
وحيث إن هذا النعى غير سديد – ذلك أن المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة بأن المناط فى التعرف على مدى سعه الوكالة من حيث ما تشتمل عليه من تصرفات قانونية حول الموكل للوكيل اجراءها او من أموال تقع عليها هذه التصرفات يتحدد بالرجوع الى عبارات التوكيل ذاته وما جرت نصوصه والى الملابسات التى صدر فيها التوكيل وظروف الدعوى وان تحديد مدى سعه الوكالة يعد تفسيراً لمضمونها مما يضطلع به قاضى الموضوع بغير معقب عليه من محكمة النقض مادام هذا التفسير مما تحتملة عباراته بغير مسخ واول واجبات الوكيل هو ان ينفذ الوكالة فى حدودها المرسومة دون نقص او زيادة فان نقض او زيادة فان نقص او زاد كان بين التفريط والافراط وكلاهما يكون مسئولاً عنه ، لما كان ذلك وكانت عبارات التوكيل رقم 791 لسنة 1976 عام سوهاج يتضمن ان الموكلين فوضوا الوكيل فى جميع القضايا التى ترفع منهم او عليهم امام جميع المحاكم على اختلاف انواعها ودرجاتها .... وفى تحرير عقود ايجار الاطيان بالنسبة .... واخطار الجمعية الزراعية بذلك واعطاء المخالصات وفى البيع للاراضى المقسمة مبانى والتوقيع على العقود الابتدائية والنهائية امام الشهر العقارى والتوثيق باى مكان ، وكانت هذه العبارات تدل ان نطاق الوكالة تحدد فى اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات اللازمة فى القضايا التى ترفع من الموكل وعلية امام المحاكم بجميع درجاتها وفى تحرير عقود الايجار عن الاطيان الموضحة بالتوكيل واخطار الجمعية الزراعية بذلك واعطاء المخالصات وفى الاراضى المقسمة للمبانى فقط ولا تحول هذه العبارات الوكيل فى ابرام تصرفات قانونية اخرى كالبيع فى الاراضى الزراعية وكان ما استخلصه الحكم يتفق وعبارات سند الوكالة واوراق الدعوى وفى حدود ما لمحكمة الموضوع من سلطة تحديد نطاق الوكالة فان النعى عليه بان الوكالة تبيح بيع الاراضى مطلقاً سواء مقسمه للمبانى ام ارض زراعية على غير أساس متعين رفضه . 
وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعنون من باقى أسباب الطعنين على الحكم المطعون فيه مخالفة القانون والقصور فى التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع – ذلك أنهم دفعوا الدعوى بأن العقدين المسجلين رقمى 7560 سنة 1983 ، 108 سنة 1978 سوهاج موضوعهما بيع صادراً من المطعون ضده الخامس " فؤاد محمود عويس " باعتباره وكيلاً عن المطعون ضدهم الثلاثة الأول وانه بفرض تجاوزه حدود الوكالة الصادرة له فانهم قد انخدعوا بأن الوكالة تتسع لبيع الأراضى الزراعية خاصة وانهم حسنى النية بدليل تصرف الوكيل بالبيع فى ارض زراعية بذات التوكيل وتم حصول المشترين على احكام بصحتها ونفاذها وتم تسجيل تلك الأحكام وقدموا المستندات الدالة على ذلك وان المطعون ضدهم الثلاثة الأول قد اسهموا بخطئهم فى ان يظهر المتعاقد معهم بمظهر الوكيل الحقيقى عنهم فينفذ هذا التعاقد فى حقهم استناداً الى الوكالة الظاهرة بيد أن الحكم المطعون فيه أطرح هذا الدفاع على سند من أنه يشترط لتطبيق نظرية الوكالة الظاهرة الا يكون هناك وكاله وان يكون المتعاقد حسن النية وهو ما لم يتحقق فى الدعوى لوجود توكيل للمتعاقدين معهم وكان عليهم ان يستوثقوا من صحة التوكيل ومدى حقه فى ابرام هذين العقدين بما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه . 
وحيث ان هذا النعى فى محله – ذلك انه وأن كان الأصل أن تصرفات الوكيل التى يعقدها خارج حدود الوكالة لا تكون نافذة فى حق الأصيل الا باجازته وعلى الغير الذى يتعاقد مع الوكيل أن يتحرى صفته وحدود وكالته ويتثبت من انصراف أثر تعاقده إلى الأصيل ، فإذا قصر فى ذلك تحمل تبعه تقصيره ، إلا أنه إذا أسهم الأصيل بخطئه سلباً أو إيجاباً فى خلق مظهر خارجى من شأنه أن يوهم الغير حسن النية – ويجعله معذوراً فى اعتقاده باتساع الوكالة لهذا التصرف فإن من حق الغير فى هذه الحالة – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن يتمسك بانصراف أثر التصرف إلى الأصيل على أساس الوكالة الظاهرة متى كان هذا الغير قد سلك فى تعامله سلوكاً مألوفاً لا يشوبه خطأ غير مغتفر ، لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه أطرح دفاع الطاعنين بشأن توافر شروط الوكالة الظاهرة فى تصرف المطعون ضده الخامس " فؤاد محمود عويس " على سند من أن الوكالة الظاهرة تفترض عدم وجود توكيل وأن يكون المتعاقد حسن النية خدع بمظهر الوكيل ، وكان ما ذهب اليه الحكم المطعون فيه وأقام عليه قضاءه من اشتراط عدم وجود توكيل لأعمال هذه النظرية مخالف للقانون وقد تحجب بهذه المخالفة عن بحث شروطها ومدى توافرها أو انتفائها فى تصرف المطعون ضده الخامس لهم بالبيع ودلالة المستندات التى قدموها تدليلاً على حسن نيتهم وخطأ المطعون ضدهم الثلاثة الأول فى أن يظهر المتعاقد معهم فى صورة الوكيل الحقيقى فإنه يكون فضلاً عن مخالفته القانون مشوباً بالقصور فى التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع مما يوجب نقضه لهذا السبب دون حاجة لبحث باقى أساب الطعن . 
لــذلك
نقضت المحكمة الحكم المطعون فيه ، وأحالت القضية إلى محكمة استئناف أسيوط ( مأمورية سوهاج ) وألزمت المطعون ضدهم الثلاثة الأول فى الطعنين المصروفات وثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة . 
أمين السر 
نائب رئيس المحكمة

----------

